# specialist help for my child with Autism



## siobhan gomez (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi I am an ex pat living close to Alicante , ihave lived here for 11 years now and have 4 children 3 of which are bilingual, my youngest is 2 1/2 years old he has child autism and currently attends a nursery everyday to help him prepare for school in September having just had his 6 month check up with his specialist I am feeling a bit down as I just want him to have the best chance to achieve all he can , I pay for nursery but I cant send him to speech therapy as it all becomes very expensive and his specialist thinks the nursery will cover much more of his needs mainly interaction with other children his own age . I really need to find out the best schools in my area that other people can recommend and if there are any programmes such as aba in my area . If there are any families in a similar situation near me too I would love to hear from you thankyou


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I know the public schools in my area have been very good with dealing with autism while mainstreaming the kids and giving them the _A/L_ (speech therapy) and educational help we need. This care started in pre-school. It might be worth talking to the regional _consejería de educación_ to see what they say. 

I wish I could give you some local suggestions!


----------



## Peter J. Veldman (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Siobhan,

I can´t recommend you any schools...but there are several centros para autistas in your region. 
Listado de Asociaciones

this one is in Alikante.

Another is this one:
INICIO

which is in Murcia (City) and Cartagena. They have day centers too. Right now we are still in paraguay but somewere in August we will be in cartagena and sending our nearly 4 yo son to that center as he also has autism. (he doesn´t speak at all)

Autism treatment in Paraguay is realy terrible.....so thats why we are moving to Spain. Do you have a health insurance in Spain?? At these daycenters the parents just pay a monthly fee. Maybe you could contact them for further information?

Hope this info is usefull for you.

best regards

Peter


----------



## siobhan gomez (Apr 16, 2014)

*thank you Peter*

Thankyou for the imformation Peter I will certainly look into it . I dont have medical insurance as my partner works here so we have medical cover but I will find out the how much the fees are , it seems the fact I was given a diagnosis at 17 months old is good as many of my friends are suprised at this but I am now desperate to find the right help im sure we will get there I hope your move to Spain is good for you all I love it here and couldnt imagine being any where else


----------

